# list all processes using more than 10% cpu



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

Howto list all processes using more than 10% cpu with *ps* from the command line?


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 13, 2010)

Run top -I which excludes non running processes.


----------



## ccc (Sep 13, 2010)

```
# ps -A -o "pid=" -o "pcpu=" |awk '$2 > 10 {print $1 " " $2}' | sort -r +1
```


----------

